# Lee filters vs. Cokin filters



## Foxdude (Apr 10, 2015)

Hi!
I'm currentlu using Lee big stopper and .6Nd soft grad filter on Lee filter holder, and I'm very happy with them.
However, I'd like to buy little stopper for sunsets and sunrise, where the big stopper is often too dark.
Lee filters are very high quality, but pricey as well.. 
So my question is, have you compared Lee and Cokin filters yourself, and how do they compare? Cokin filters cost less than half what Lee's do, but are they worth the money? 
And other question, does the Z-series Cokin filters fit on Lee filter holder physically? I have understood they are same sizy both physically, 100x100mm system.
Thanks.


----------



## bitm2007 (Apr 10, 2015)

I have used both Lee and Cokin ND (Grey) Graduated filters. The Cokin had a strong magenta cast, the Lee's are neutral.

I'm unaware of the existence of a Cokin 6 stop filter. I do however regularly use the Lee little stopper, it has a slight blue cast, like the big stopper. This is much easier to remove than a Magenta cast.


----------



## schokuspokus (Apr 10, 2015)

What always kills me is that people buy a 2.500€ camera with a 2.000 € lens to get the best possible picture - only to degrade it by saving a few dollars on a cheap filter. 

Only the best filter will get you the best end result - if you need one at all.

Lee has been my favorite. Using only the 0.6 grad, the "Big Stopper" und a polarizer.

http://the-art-to-light.de


----------



## mackguyver (Apr 10, 2015)

I can't speak for Lee other than to say that I've never heard a bad word about them. I have tried several Cokin filters over the years and have found them to be rather poor. They are really easy to scratch, flare a lot, and have color casts.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Apr 10, 2015)

When looking for a 6 Stop filter, in 100 x 100 size, I bought the Formatt Hitech 6 stop filter which I find very good: https://www.formatt-hitech.com/en/products/ProStop-IRND~25.html


----------

